# The Milk



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

A half-drank milk container bulging in the sun; I am often drawn to things out of place in their environment. 







Comments welcome.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Sep 1, 2012)

That's, interesting. I like the image, not much to say on my side.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the image. Now, want a glass of milk?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Glad you enjoyed the image. Now, want a glass of milk?



Not THAT milk.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you enjoyed the image. Now, want a glass of milk?
> ...



Yeeesh! You had to go there, didn't you! Yuck!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

If you look carefully, it's CHUNKY!


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Glad you enjoyed the image. Now, want a glass of milk?


I want a cookie.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

> Syracuse (WSYR-TV) -- Maggots are the last thing Melissa Ranger and Shirley Mills thought they would find in a box of Girl Scout Cookies.​



​Your Stories: Maggots found in Girl Scout cookies - NewsChannel 9 WSYR
​


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> > Syracuse (WSYR-TV) -- Maggots are the last thing Melissa Ranger and Shirley Mills thought they would find in a box of Girl Scout Cookies.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOu is BEing MOrE and MorE UnpOpular by the minuTE... izznt you?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2012)

"This photo works on *soooo many levels*." But seriously...it's an interesting shot. Pretty hard to pass up such an incongruous thing as a half-filled, bulging gallon jug of milk laying by a building foundation in decent light....I mean, sheesh, that's worth a frame or three, right? I know that *I* would have been all over it! Sometimes I wonder, "Where does all this odd chit actually come from? How the he(( does it *get* to where it *gets to*???"


----------



## manaheim (Sep 1, 2012)

That's... kinda neat...


----------



## IByte (Sep 1, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed the image. Now, want a glass of milk?



Lol more like would you like some cottage cheese!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, I could have passed that scene 5 days a week for 2 months and not have seen a photo


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^^ Rick, do you deal w/ any of the photography clubs in the area?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Well, I could have passed that scene 5 days a week for 2 months and not have seen a photo



i'm not really sure what you mean by this


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

Trust me, no insult intended. I just meant I don't see things some of you folks see. To me it would have just been another piece of litter against a concrete wall. For me, photography has always been what I guess they call "record" shots. Something you may see on post cards or calendars. I've never gotten into the "art" side of photography in regards to shapes, textures and balance etc...

...and no Mishele, I've never had an interest in getting into anything like that. There is, or at least was, a "Reading Photography Club", but it's not my thing.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^Thanks Rick. I knew there was one but never checked it out.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mishele, a quick Google turned up
Berks Photographic Society

I guess the Reading club is long gone along with everything else in Reading. Ya know, back in the 80's there were 3 camera shops in downtown Reading, now there's none


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Trust me, no insult intended. I just meant I don't see things some of you folks see. To me it would have just been another piece of litter against a concrete wall.



No worries. Sometimes I feel like I come from another planet. I don't find things most people are interested in interesting, and most of my photos people don't find interesting either.

I'm not going to win any awards any time soon, but I hope that what I do will be seen as having some significance eventually.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey, unless it's your bread and butter, it's a hobby. Hobbies are whatever you make them


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

"hobby" may be accurate - but it makes it sound so pedestrian!

all that time spent in art school should pay off someday, right?


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Mishele, a quick Google turned up
> Berks Photographic Society
> 
> I guess the Reading club is long gone along with everything else in Reading. Yeah know, back in the 80's there were 3 camera shops in downtown Reading, now there's none


That's because no one will go downtown!! I play vball in the city near 3rd and Spruce Rec. every week and I'm always worried I'm going to get shot.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

Our camera club is just a retirement club, with about as much inspiration as shuffleboard.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

3rd and Spruce? That's rough. I'm the last house up against Neversink Mt and it's still pretty nice up here but the city has changed a lot in the 31 years I worked for the City. You know it's bad when McDonalds packs up and moves...LOL


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Our camera club is just a retirement club, with about as much inspiration as shuffleboard.



It sounds like a lot of the deer camps around here. They're more BEER camps then deer camps.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 1, 2012)

mishele said:


> I want a cookie.




:er:.... No.... Not after all the workout you've been doing.  No cookie for you.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> 3rd and Spruce? That's rough. I'm the last house up against Neversink Mt and it's still pretty nice up here but the city has changed a lot in the 31 years I worked for the City. You know it's bad when McDonalds packs up and moves...LOL


No kidding....lol It's a great place for a women's vball league that starts after dark! I love walking out to my car after 10.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Yemme said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I want a cookie.
> ...


YEMME!!!!
I want your cookie!!! How are you girl!!! I miss you!!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 1, 2012)

MISH!!!!

I miss you too girl!!! :hug::  I'm tired as hell!!!  Hope you're still working out for the both of us.. 




Unpopular I like the level of texture changes in your image.  The size of panel widths that fall to a cement wall.  I would have loved to see the milk splash and flow though.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Yemme said:


> MISH!!!!
> 
> I miss you too girl!!! :hug::  I'm tired as hell!!!  Hope you're still working out for the both of us..


 Be good and stop in more!! Or chat

unpopular...sorry, I derailed your thread twice.:blushing:


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sometimes I wonder, "Where does all this odd chit actually come from? How the he(( does it *get* to where it *gets to*???"



What I find more interesting is the fact that someone, some place, knows EXACTLY how these things happen.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 2, 2012)

At first, I see the progression of textures as the panels fall to concrete and, ultimately, dirt. Even without the milk carton, that's an interesting and strong image. 

Then, I see the milk. The inclusion of the carton adds a new dimension, a dissonance, an element completely out of place as you describe in your opening post. It injects a sense of humanity. Who tossed it away? Why was it left there? Why isn't it finished? What drama occurred here?

Then, I see a pattern. An exclamation point made from the vertical alignment of the synthetic elements (upper panel, lower panel, concrete) and the dot embodied by the milk carton. It's punctuation!

Well, this is a cool photo. I obviously like it a lot.


----------

